# taylor 214 ce dlx ?



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

thinking of one , anyone have an opinion on them ?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Superb, but expensive for what you get. You can get an all solid wood guitar for the same price. That said, the electronics and body size are just perfect, and it looks great. Typical taylor sound, very bright and clear with good balance. Records like a dream as well. I have a 414 and the 14 series guitars are perfect all rounders.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

As ZD said above. There is no disputing this is an excellent guitar if you like the Taylor sound. There are lots of used ones on the Guitar Centre site in excellent condition (like new) for hundreds less even with the exchange. Since you are not far from the US border you might consider having one shipped to the nearest GC store or a UPS depot and go pick it up.

Used Taylor 6 String Acoustic Guitars | Guitar Center


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

thanks for the feedback, im gonna get to victoria soon and check out a few gits and this model will be one, picking one up south of the border is a good suggestion but not practical for me....HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

nice guitar and decent sound but the bolts on the bridge detract a little, also a heavy lil sucka so.....


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

jimmy c g said:


> nice guitar and decent sound but the bolts on the bridge detract a little, also a heavy lil sucka so.....


 Three pickup sensors are installed behind the saddle, through the bridge, with three tiny Allen screws that calibrate the position of the sensors in relation to the saddle. Not really bolts.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

GWN! said:


> Three pickup sensors are installed behind the saddle, through the bridge, with three tiny Allen screws that calibrate the position of the sensors in relation to the saddle. Not really bolts.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

GWN! said:


> Three pickup sensors are installed behind the saddle, through the bridge, with three tiny Allen screws that calibrate the position of the sensors in relation to the saddle. Not really bolts.


As a Taylor Warranty Service Center and having serviced those pickups, I can say that the set screws are not to "calibrate the position of the sensor". Tightening the screw wedges the transducer elements against the saddle. If tightened too much the housing will crack and you'll jack the top of the housing off. The screws are not intended for adjustment by the owner, best to let a Taylor representative service the pickup if needed.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

good info j


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

dradlin said:


> As a Taylor Warranty Service Center and having serviced those pickups, I can say that the set screws are not to "calibrate the position of the sensor". Tightening the screw wedges the transducer elements against the saddle. If tightened too much the housing will crack and you'll jack the top of the housing off. The screws are not intended for adjustment by the owner, best to let a Taylor representative service the pickup if needed.


Where do you read in my two lines of text that says they are user adjustable. If you disagree with the wording you better talk to Taylor so that they remove it from their website.
Last line before last paragraph on this link.
Expression System® 2


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

GWN! said:


> Where do you read in my two lines of text that says they are user adjustable. If you disagree with the wording you better talk to Taylor so that they remove it from their website.
> Last line before last paragraph on this link.
> -2" target="_blank" class="link link--external" rel="nofollow ugc noopener">Expression System 2


Where do you read that I stated that you stated they were user adjustable? I didn't. I'm just waving a caution flag before a casual reader comes along and decides to "adjust" their pickup.


----------



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

How much you paying, I have one coming up for sale possibly


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

zdogma said:


> Superb, but expensive for what you get. You can get an all solid wood guitar for the same price. That said, the electronics and body size are just perfect, and it looks great. Typical taylor sound, very bright and clear with good balance. Records like a dream as well. I have a 414 and the 14 series guitars are perfect all rounders.


All right my friend, is a great guitar but very expensive. You can buy a all solid woods with the same price in second hand, or new if you like Seagull guitars (Yamaha, Guild, Takamine)


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

after looking around thinking I could do better than my j 45 I found I couldnt so no new guitar for now-. thanks for the input to all


----------



## NSStratguy (Jan 9, 2017)

I know when I bought my Larrivee I looked at the Taylor 214 and some other guitars. I was surprised to find out lower end Taylor, Martins etc are machine made over seas. Then when it came to the similar priced Larrivee it was hand made in the USA with better materials. It played better too so it was a no brainier. I did buy an American made Taylor 814 a year later but it is hand made in the USA as well. So if you want a new Acoustic of good quality it is hard to beat Larrivee for the money unless you go used. As far as other Acoustics that really amaze me the Handmade in China Eastman's and the Showcase Series of Simon and Patrick made in Canada are both nice as well.


----------

